# WANT: 2-3BR Orlando FL Star Island/Bonnet Creek/Similar. Apr 13-20[or14-21](7 nights)



## PMFan (Feb 28, 2015)

Our travel requires Mon-Mon or Tues-Tues stay.

We are a military family

Two-four adults
One 13 yo


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2015)

Timeshare may require you to MOVE mid-stay ... I know SI and BC both have Sunday check ins (not a Monday or Tuesday). Plus, you may be expecting the owner to BUY 2 guest certificates for your stay also....

If I were you, I would be planning a backup option for lodging as LMR is limited to $100 per night.


----------



## PMFan (Feb 28, 2015)

thank you.  i'm a 'newbie' so appreciate your insight.

i could pay for a Sunday April 12 checkin and arrange with resort for a Mon/Tues arrival and have alternate plan for the 6th/7th night needed.  

i appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Tye8len9 (Feb 28, 2015)

PM and email sent if interested drop me a message. Thanks


----------



## dltorrisi (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent you a PM for Mon/Tue check-in at similar resorts. Call if interested. Thanks !!


----------

